# 67 GTO Audio Components



## 67GTOCoop (Jan 9, 2014)

First time post but I have been wondering around on the forum since purchasing my dads old 67 GTO back in August for his bday. I'm wondering what experiences and products people have used/had with radios/speakers/amps etc. I plan on getting a retro style radio (USA-630) with some power but am really unsure what to do beyond that. I have a good amount of knowledge when it comes to radio components but I have never put a system in anything that had 600hp under the hood competing with it. Any information is much appreciated!


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome. Does it still have the original radio? If so, you can have new internals installed as well. You can add the amp and all the speakers you want. Regards, Matt


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If I had 600HP under the hood, I would NEVER listen to the radio!!! The exhaust and intake sounds would be sweet enough for me!


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

I decided to leave my factory AM radio in the dash, and bought a custom glove box radio mount on ebay for about $50. I will mount a standard DIN stereo in the box, and use an Alpine RF remote to control it.

I am mounting 2- 4" speakers in the front factory dash location. I have not purchased the "rear" speakers yet, but plan to buy the box speakers that fit under front seats from AMES or another supplier.

Hopefully the end result will be a reasonably decent sounding system with modern controls, yet completely hidden to keep the interior looking factory fresh!

Component Costs were:
--Alpine Stereo = $170
--RF Remote = $100
--Kenwood Front Speakers = $35
--Under seat speakers = $150
--Glove box mount = $50


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree I did something similar to my car mounting everything in the glovebox (including a 12 disc cd changer lol if that tells you how long ago I did it) and I haven't turned it on in years. Now that you mention it I might just take all that junk out and save a few pounds and get my glove box back :lol:. 





Seriously though, I would definitely consider leaving the factory radio alone and remotely mounting a receiver if you have to have tunes.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

And that is exactly where i first got the idea  doubt i will use it much, but might be nice for an occasional road trip

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 67GTOCoop (Jan 9, 2014)

We are doing many modern updates the car rather than attempting to keep it original. New gauges from Dakota Digital, custom interior, all new suspension, racing engine, custom wheels, custom interior etc. I like the old school style radio with new guts so I can control an iPod from the glove compartment. I was wondering if I should run an amp back to some components or something in the rear. I have considered the under seat boxes and will be putting something in the dash but have decided not to do anything in the kick panels.

My Dad bought this in '71 when he cam home from Vietnam and then ended up selling it to my uncle years later. He then sold it to my other uncle who let it sit outside for my entire life pretty much. (I'm 29) Its cool that it has always been in the family but all I have ever heard my dad say about it is that selling it was the biggest mistake of his life. After a few years of nagging my uncle he agreed to part ways with it and I gave it to my dad for his birthday in 2012. We are hoping on a completion date of June '13. 

Thanks for all your input and I'm excited to finally join the Goat Community!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah we all have ones we wish we would have kept, mine was my first car at 16, a 69' firebird. One of these days, cool he could get that car back. I did the glove box double din mount with receiver and EQ, dual amps in back, front speakers in the vents behind the kick panels and a custom speaker box with dual 6x9's and a 10" sub that mounts up under the package tray from the trunk and is hidden from sight. All controlled from IR remote or I-phone. Really never use the radio anymore, just plug in the phone and go.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

If you decide to go with keeping your original AM radio box and having a new internal component installed, I recommend you contact John Cavanaugh [email protected]

He does good work. The end product is your old box and face with AM, FM, and Aux Port. Regards, Matt


----------



## 67GTOCoop (Jan 9, 2014)

Has anyone seen the Retrosounds Model Two Radios? 

RetroSoundUSA.com - Classic Style Radio Systems

Pretty cool


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I have heard good things about their products. I went the route of restoration because I wanted to keep my original radio box/face and not cut the dash. Matt


----------



## 67GTOCoop (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeah I feel you Matt. We are going with a resto mod so I'm not as concerned with everything looking original I guess. Thanks for the posts! I'm hoping to put some pics up soon of how we are coming along with out work.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

by the way, here is a pic of the installed stereo along with my A/F gauge


----------



## 67GTOCoop (Jan 9, 2014)

That looks sleek leeklm. We used a Vintage Air kit that took up about half of our glove box limiting us from putting a deck in there.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Went the same route as Leek and still have room for a pair of gloves.


----------



## 67GTOCoop (Jan 9, 2014)

Went with a Retrosounds Model 2, JL 3.5 dash speakers, Focal 4" components for the doors, Focal rear speakers of undetermined size right now, 2 10" JL w3v3 subs and everything but the dash speakers powered by a JL xd1000 5 channel amp. We are almost to the interior phase!


----------

